
Ohlcvish analyses technical indicator combinations in OHLCV data - alxtrbznk
https://github.com/terbeznik/ohlcvish
======
Bostonian
What is the evidence that any of the computed technical indicators work?

~~~
alxtrbznk
There are multiple opinions on technical indicators in trading. I think some
of them work sometimes, because many believe in them and trade them :D

